# The Best Bread Ever Book?



## scrambledeggs (Jan 13, 2007)

I've only heard good things baout the "Best Bread Ever: Great Home Bread Using your Food processor", by Charles Van Over. Unfortunatley the books are selling for over 75 dollars used.

Does anyone have the book?

Was it really worth it?

Also, what kind of thermometer should you use?


----------



## Candocook (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting. I personally have never heard of it (which means absolutely nothing) but the book I most hear recommended is Peter Reinhart's Bread Baker's Apprentice.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jan 13, 2007)

I found samples from the book 

The Best Bread Ever by Charles Van Over - Betsy's Cookbook Heaven


----------

